# Schützkontakte bleiben kleben



## Pico1184 (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ein Problem mit Siemens 3RT1016-1BB42 Schützen.

Von diesen werden 2 Stück über ein Not-Aus Relais angesteuert.

Die Leistungskontakte beider Schütze sind dann in Reihe auf einen FU 1,5KW 230V geführt.

Nun meine Frage:

Der L1 ist über Kontakt 1 und 2 des Schützes geführt, der N über 5 und 6! (3 und 4 sind frei).

Die Schütze werden im Betrieb sehr heiß und sind dann kaputt gegangen (Kontakte defekt).

Ist es überhaupt erlaubt so den L1 und den N über den Schütz zu führen?

War das nicht so dass die Phase über 3 Kontakte geführt werden muss??

Grüße Pico


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

Bei schützen, ist es möglich bei Wechselstrom nur 2 Kontakte zu nutzen.
Warm werden deine Schütze unter umständen über die Spule, das muß nichts heißen.
Wichtiger wäre vielleicht, wie schaltest du den Umrichter ab? 
Fährst du diesesn erst runter und schaltest du dann die Schütze oder schaltest du
im vollen Lauf und die Vorhandene Energie des Antriebes bzw. FUs koppelt auf die Schütze.


----------



## Pico1184 (11 Februar 2013)

> Wichtiger wäre vielleicht, wie schaltest du den Umrichter ab?
> Fährst du diesesn erst runter und schaltest du dann die Schütze oder schaltest du
> im vollen Lauf und die Vorhandene Energie des Antriebes bzw. FUs koppelt auf die Schütze.



Die Schütze werden im vollen Lauf abgeschalten d.h. dem FU wird die Energiezufuhr 
weggenommen, sobald z.B. eine Schutztüre geöffnet wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

Das ist so nicht gut, dann müssen dir ja die Schütze wegrauchen.
Besteht die möglichkeit, nach eingehnder Sicherheitstechnischer Prüfung, die Not-Aus (Halt)
abschaltung mit einen Sicherheitsrelais umzurüsten, was Zeitverzögert schaltet.


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

Bei einer Notausschaltung würde ich mich nicht erst um FU runterfahren kümmern etc. Da fragte ich mich eher ob die Schützenauswahl nicht etwas knapp dimensioniert ist.

Besser wäre aber n Frequenzumrichter mit STO Funktion. Ein Schütz zum notfallmässigen Trennen halte ich nicht für zuverlässig genug.

mfG René


----------



## Verpolt (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo Pico1184,

Was für einen FU setzt ihr ein?

Möglicherweise hat der eine Reglerfreigabe mit STO. (Safe torque off)

Dann könntest du die Reglerfreigabe über ein Safety-Relais verzögert abschalten (siehe rostiger nagel) .
Der Umrichter könnte dann am "Saft" bleiben. Vorausgesetzt, die Sicherheit erlaubt das.
Den ganzen FU trennen ist auch eine Möglichkeit, aber bitte nicht unter Vollast.


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo,prüfe mal die technischen Daten des FU und Schütz und Frage den Hersteller was er empfiehlt.
Ein FU mit 230V und 1.5KW braucht einiges an Nennstrom.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (11 Februar 2013)

Ich halte den Einsatz von Frequenzumrichtern mit Safe Stop Funktion für die bessere Wahl. 

Aber warum können Schutzeinrichtungen - in Deinem Fall eine Tür - während des Maschinenbetriebs geöffnet werden?
Ist das so in Ordnung? Risikobeurteilung?

Eventuell über den Einsatz von Sicherheitsschalter mit Verriegelung nachdenken und erst nach Maschinen-/Anlagenstillstand freigeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

Das Schütz ist ein 4KW Schütz mit 9A Nennstrom.
Ein Wechselstrom Umrichter mit 1,5KW hat ein Nennstrom von ca. 13A.
Mit der gewählten Abschaltvariante, machen die Schütze nicht lange mit.


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab mal schnell bei SEW nach gesehen:
MC07B 1,5KW Eingang 230V,  100% Betrieb, AC 16,7A 
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/16810805.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Schütz ist ein 4KW Schütz mit 9A Nennstrom.
> Ein Wechselstrom Umrichter mit 1,5KW hat ein Nennstrom von ca. 7A.
> Mit der gewählten Abschaltvariante, machen die Schütze nicht lange mit.





Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal schnell bei SEW nach gesehen:
> MC07B 1,5KW Eingang 230V,  100% Betrieb, AC 16,7A
> http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/16810805.pdf



jetzt wo du es sagst, ich habe bei KEB in der falschen Zeile geschaut, 
da sind es dann 13A. Aber man kann jetzt festhalten die Schütze sind
zu klein.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Besser wäre aber n Frequenzumrichter mit STO Funktion. Ein Schütz zum notfallmässigen Trennen halte ich nicht für zuverlässig genug.



Es sind ja 2 Schütze in Reihe. Bei richtiger Ausführung kommt man da schon ganz gut auf die sichere Seite.

Man kann diese Variante auch beibehalten. Der Vorteil von STO liegt in erster Linie darin, dass der FU nicht auf der Netzseite abgeschaltet wird. Das ist ggf. nicht gut für die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren.

Trotzdem ist es bestimmt nicht ideal, den Antrieb unter Voll-Last in die mechanische Bremse zu quälen. Üblicherweise ist das nämlich nur eine Haltebremse, die nach ein paar "aktiven" Bremsungen ggf. das Zeitliche segnet.

Also wie schon gesagt sollte abgewägt werden ob ggf. eine aktive Bremsung erfolgen kann, ehe die Sicherheitsabschaltung erfolgt. Bei der Zuhaltung auch auf den Unterschied achten, dass es Zuhaltungen gibt die nur dem "Prozess-Schutz" genügen und nicht für sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungen zulässig sind. Eine ordentliche Risikobetrachtung ist auch aus meiner Sicht absolut erforderlich.


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Es sind ja 2 Schütze in Reihe. Bei richtiger Ausführung kommt man da schon ganz gut auf die sichere Seite.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Solange die Strecke zwischen den Schützen nicht überwacht werden, bemerkt man ja garnicht das ein Schütz klebt. Erst wenn der zweite Schütz auch klebt und der Motor weiterläuft ist die Sachlage dann klar.

Oder ist das bei den Siemensschützen sicher das die hilfskontakte nicht mehr schalten wenn die Hauptkontakte defekt sind?

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube Sicherheit kann nicht nur das einzigste Argument sein, Funktionieren muß es ja zusätzlich auch.
Das Netzseiteige Ein bzw. Ausschalten von Umrichtern, sollte minimierte werden um desen Lebensdauer zu erhöhen.
Schütze sollten richtig Dimensoniert werden, damit deren Lebensdauer wenigstens der Maschinen Lebensdauer entsprechen.

Was der Kollege da vor Ort hat ist irgendwie daneben gegangen.


----------



## knabi (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Oder ist das bei den Siemensschützen sicher das die hilfskontakte nicht mehr schalten wenn die Hauptkontakte defekt sind?



Ja, das ist so:

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...ktelemente_und_Spiegelkontakte_V12_END_V2.pdf
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ntakte.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=56043801

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Solange die Strecke zwischen den Schützen nicht überwacht werden, bemerkt man ja garnicht das ein Schütz klebt. Erst wenn der zweite Schütz auch klebt und der Motor weiterläuft ist die Sachlage dann klar.
> 
> Oder ist das bei den Siemensschützen sicher das die hilfskontakte nicht mehr schalten wenn die Hauptkontakte defekt sind?
> 
> mfG René



Um das zu erkenne, gehören von beiden Schützen Öffner in den Rückführkreis.

Mit dem sicheren Stop ist schon eine der besten Lösungsansätze , aber gerade älter, bzw billigere Varianten haben diese Möglichkeit nicht.

Es sollte kein Problem mit den richtigen Schützen sein wenn der Umrichter keinen sicheren Halt unterstützt.
Sollte die Sicherheit es zulassen (Nachlaufzeit), wäre es dann besser auf Stop 1 zu ändern, da würden auch schon 100ms die Schütze schonen.
Man würde erst den nicht sicheren Enable wegnehmen, und danach die Netzschütze.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Februar 2013)

Da wir ja von einer bestehenden Anlage sprechen:

Wenn der FU STO hat, dann natürlich darüber schalten. Wenn nicht, würde ich wohl auch weiter auf der Netzseite schalten. Allerdings mit richtig dimensionierten Schützen und Stopkategorie 1 (Abbremsen und dann sicher abschalten)


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wenn der FU STO hat, dann natürlich darüber schalten. Wenn nicht, würde ich wohl auch weiter auf der Netzseite schalten. Allerdings mit richtig dimensionierten Schützen und Stopkategorie 1 (Abbremsen und dann sicher abschalten)



Stopkategorie 1 ist mitunter ein gefährlicher Tipp.
Auch die STO Empfehlung kann u.U. gefährlich, da nicht ausreichend sein ...

Stopkategorie 1 ist zwar elektrisch eine sehr saubere Lösung, kostet aber mehr oder weniger viel Zeit = größere Sicherheitsabstände nötig, oder Zuhaltung oder ...

STO wiederum ist zwar ganz doll, aber erfüllt bei den meisten FU-Herstellern nur PL "c" oder "d", je nach Hersteller, was u.U. nicht genug ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Februar 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ...Also wie schon gesagt sollte abgewägt werden ob ggf. eine aktive Bremsung erfolgen kann, ehe die Sicherheitsabschaltung erfolgt. Bei der Zuhaltung auch auf den Unterschied achten, dass es Zuhaltungen gibt die nur dem "Prozess-Schutz" genügen und nicht für sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungen zulässig sind. Eine ordentliche Risikobetrachtung ist auch aus meiner Sicht absolut erforderlich.



Ich denke ich habe ausreichend darauf hingewiesen, dass man hier noch einige Punkte zu beachten hat...


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Februar 2013)

> Stopkategorie 1 ist mitunter ein gefährlicher Tipp.



Stopkategorie 0 bedeutet aber meist eine längere Stoprampe, im schlimmsten Fall ein Austrudeln des Antriebs.


----------



## Pico1184 (12 Februar 2013)

Also diese Anlage wurde elektrisch von einer Fremdfirma geplant und verdrahtet. 

Mir fällt das leider jetzt erst auf dass der Umrichter nicht über STO angesteuert wird, diese Funktion hat er nämlich!

Leider kann ich jetzt nicht zu unserem Kunden gehen und sagen ich möchte den ganzen NA sowie Türkreis umbauen!

Das mit den Schützen ist schon der Hammer, da wurde aber richtig gepfuscht, ich kann doch keine 9A Schütze nehmen wenn der Umrichter eingangsseitig 16A zieht!

Werde jetzt neue passende Schütze bestellen und einbauen und der Fremdfirma in Rechnung stellen!

NA Und Türkreisauswertegerät ist ein PNOZ S5 da kann man doch eine Verzögerungszeit einstellen. Dann würde ich zuerst über die Steuerung die Freigabe des Umrichters wegnehmen (Ablauframpe 0,1s) und dann die Schütze über das PNOZ abschalten?!?!

Grüße Pico


----------



## o.s.t. (12 Februar 2013)

Statt 2 Schütze am Eingang in Serie kannst auch nur einen nehmen und dafür mit einem Hilfsschütz (mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten) zusätzlich STO am FU aufmachen. Ist nicht wirklicher Umbau des Sicherheitskreises und die 2-Kanaligkeit ist so auch gegeben. Der Hilfsschütz muss natürlich auch in den Rückführkreis.

o.s.t.


----------



## element. (13 Februar 2013)

Ein schwieriges Thema. Welche Lastart ist ein FU? Kann man hier AC-3 heranziehen? Eingangsseitig sind ja dicke Elkos mit mehr oder weniger Einschaltstrombegrenzung.
Idealerweise sollte der Hersteller die Schützleistung in der BA angeben...

Der Ausfall der Schütze im gegebenen Fall wundert mich schon. Ein Drehstrommotor zieht beim Anlassen ja auch ein vielfaches vom Nennstrom (auf den das Schütz ausgelegt ist), und das muss es ja auch mitmachen ohne zu kleben.


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo elment, 
wieso wundert Dich das?
Nennbetriebsstrom FU 16A, Nennstrom Schütz 9A.
Die Stoppkategorie 1 wird sehr oft im Maschinenbau angewendet, weil man durch das elektronische Bremsen den Antrieb schnell zu stehen bekommt. Warum sollte das schlecht sein und wo führt ein geregeltes Herunterfahren zu höheren Gefahren? 
Der Vorschlag jetzt da noch einen Hilfsschütz einzubauen finde ich nicht gut, wenn der FU einen STO Eingang hat und der PL ausreichend ist würde ich mit den Sicherheitskontakten diesen Wegschalten und mir einen Schütz sparen der dann aber auch richtig dimensioniert sein muss. Im übrigen sind solche Lösungen Schütz + STO FU nur sehr schwer zu berechnen da man von FU nur einen PL bekommt. Hier ist eine mögliche Lösung im Sistema Kochbuch 4 zu finden.


----------



## element. (13 Februar 2013)

bei 16A reden wir von 40% Wirkungsgrad des 1,5kW FU. Das kann kaum sein, also sind 16A wohl nicht der Nennstrom sondern irgendein peak.


----------



## vollmi (13 Februar 2013)

element. schrieb:


> bei 16A reden wir von 40% Wirkungsgrad des 1,5kW FU. Das kann kaum sein, also sind 16A wohl nicht der Nennstrom sondern irgendein peak.



Vielleicht auch einfach ne Sicherheitsreserve um den Verschleiss niedrig zu halten? Fakt ist doch, das dieser Wert als Vorgabe dient und einzuhalten ist. Scheissegal wie der Hersteller diesen Wert herleitet.

mfG René


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es geht doch um einen FU Eingangsspannung 1x 230V (Einphasig) mit 1,5KW.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> ....Der Vorschlag jetzt da noch einen Hilfsschütz einzubauen finde ich nicht gut, wenn der FU einen STO Eingang hat und der PL ausreichend ist würde ich mit den Sicherheitskontakten diesen Wegschalten und mir einen Schütz sparen der dann aber auch richtig dimensioniert sein muss.....


Logo, wenn denn noch freie Sicherheitskontakte vorhanden sind, kann man mit diesen auf STO gehen - der Gedanke mit dem zusätzlichen Hilffschütz war nur gedacht, falls keine freien Sicherheitskontakte vorhanden wären.

o.s.t.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Februar 2013)

Da nicht bekannt ist,

- wie schnell die Antriebe zum Stillstand gebracht werden können
- wie groß die Abstände von der Schutzeinrichtung zur Gefahrenquelle sind
- welcher PLr erreicht werden soll

kann man mit den Ratschlägen nur im Trüben fischen.

Klar ist nur, dass eine Lösung mit aktiver Bremsung (Stopkategorie 1) und nachfolgender Impulssperre des Frequenzumformers (STO) die eleganteste Lösung wäre.

Wegen der Nachteile des Schaltens mit Schützen auf der Netzseite würde die nicht so elegante Lösung mit 2 passenden Lastschützen und entsprechender Auswertung des Rückführkreises die Frage nach dem PLr erledigen.
Dennoch kommt man um die Sicherheitsbetrachtung nicht herum. Es muss abgeklärt werden, wie lang eine aktive Bremsung dauern darf.

Augen zu und durch ist auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Man erreicht auch dann keine Sicherheit, wenn man jetzt einfach alles macht wie vorher und "nur" größere Schütze vor die Umrichter setzt. Möglicherweise stirbt die Haltebremse dann bald den Heldentod durch die aktiven Bremsungen und der Antrieb trudelt aus. Dann hat man nichts gewonnen: Eine unsichere Maschine und nebenbei auch noch eine kaputte Bremse...

Aus o.g. Gründen kann man aber nur mutmaßen, was jetzt richtigerweise zu tun ist.


----------



## element. (14 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es geht doch um einen FU Eingangsspannung 1x 230V (Einphasig) mit 1,5KW.



Genau, jetzt geben wir dem FU noch optimistische 100W Verlustleistung und dann kommen wir auf 7A Nennstrom über ein 9A Schütz.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Februar 2013)

element. schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt geben wir dem FU noch optimistische 100W Verlustleistung und dann kommen wir auf 7A Nennstrom über ein 9A Schütz.


Ich frage mich, wie du auf 7A kommst - oder rechnet SEW falsch mit 16.7A ?
Deine rund 7A gelten für den 3-phasigen Motorstrom - nicht aber für den 1-phasigen Netz-Eingangsstrom







*soviel zum Thema, ob ein 9A Schütz am Netzeingang zu klein ist.....*

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Februar 2013)

Vermutlich hat der Hersteller hier ähnlich "gerechnet"...


----------



## c.wehn (16 Februar 2013)

Der Mc07b mit der leistung hat doch ein sto Schnittstelle von Hause aus... Häng die schützkontakte einfach dazwischen.. Dann hast du eine saubere Lösung.


----------



## element. (18 Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt den Motorwirkungsgrad unterschlagen, trotzdem geht die Rechnung nicht auf.
Bei 16,7A Nennstrom reden wir von 3800W, der Motor gibt 1500 ab, haben wir noch beachtliche 2300W thermischen Verlust. Wo sollen die hin?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Februar 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist da erstmal der Verkettungsfaktor "Wurzel 3" zwischen 1~ und 3~. Da kommt man schon in die Nähe...


----------



## o.s.t. (18 Februar 2013)

@element:

der FU-Eingang ist 1-phasig - der Motor ist 3-phasig. Da muss über die 1-phasige Zuleitung umsomehr reinkommen, damit der 3-phasige motor die 1.5kW bringen kann.

deine rechnung würde stimmen, wenn der FU-Eingang 3-phasig wäre - was er aber nicht ist.... nun der Groschen gefallen?

o.s.t.


----------



## element. (18 Februar 2013)

Nein, kein Groschen... Die Leistung ändert sich doch nicht über die Wurzel 3.

der Motor gibt 1500W ab und hat meinetwegen einen Wirkungsgrad 0,75, also nimmt er 2000W auf. 500W thermischer Verlust.
Aus welchem Strom bei welcher Spannung er die 1500 oder 2000W macht spielt doch erstmal keine Rolle.

Der einphasige FU-Eingang nimmt angeblich bei 230V 16,7A = 3840W auf. Also fehlen uns 1840 Watt. Wo sind die? Sicher nicht am FU-Kühlkörper.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Februar 2013)

Du kommst um den Verkettungsfaktor nicht herum. Das ist einfach so. Die verbleibenden Verluste sind dem Gleichrichter geschuldet.

Mal anders herum gefragt: Wie bekomme ich denn meine Nennleistung aus dem Motor heraus, der auf *3* Phasen *jeweils* 7,3A Strom aufnimmt, wenn ich nur mit *1* Phase und meinetwegen 7,3A speisen will???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2013)

Der hohe Stom des Umrichters muß oder sollte ja nicht dauerhaft fließen, oft werden 
ja kleine Antriebe in der 87Hz Kennlinie betrieben. Um eine hohe Dynamik bei den
Antrieben zu erreichen ist dann auch mal ein höherer Stom erforderlich.


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2013)

Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Der hohe Stom des Umrichters muß oder sollte ja nicht dauerhaft fließen, oft werden
> ja kleine Antriebe in der 87Hz Kennlinie betrieben. Um eine hohe Dynamik bei den
> Antrieben zu erreichen ist dann auch mal ein höherer Stom erforderlich.


Hä, du hast 132/230V Motore, die du dann mit 1 Phasen Umrichtern und 87Hz Kennlinie betreibst?
Lohnt sich das denn?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Hä, du hast 132/230V Motore, die du dann mit 1 Phasen Umrichtern und 87Hz Kennlinie betreibst?
> Lohnt sich das denn?



He he, neh wollte den möglichen hohen Ausgangsstrom des Umrichter erklären. 
Normal sollte der Nennstrom des Antriebes fließen.


----------

